# Were to buy RMT?



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Where can I buy Rocky Mountain Tackle gear locally so I don't have to go the mailorder route?


----------



## duckcommander (Aug 6, 2008)

Any fishing/outdoors shop. Cabelas (much more expensive), Sportsmans (out of stock most the time for the good stuff), Fish Tech (avg prices & usually in stock. Just last thursday I went to Provo Sportsmans, Cabelas, & Sandy Sportsmans, none of which had what I wanted. Cabelas is way overpriced so I'd say avoid them at all costs. I'd recommend Fish Tech first. Look them up.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

+1


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

anglers den in roy


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Cabelas is usually out of stock on most stuff too. Order it online, they usually throw in some freebies too  


-DallanC


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Don't forget Smith and Edwards. You just have to shop around. Sportsmans usually has the best prices on the dodgers but Anglers Den has better prices on the squids.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Evingston WY, Uinta Pawn and Sporting Goods


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Fish Tech is right around the corner from my office--a bit closer than Evanston or Roy. I stopped by during lunch and loaded up. Man, RMT sure is proud of their products!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Proud, but the stuff sure works.
I like 4" or 5" dodgers and if you are using squids with the dodgers, they should be about 9" behind the dodger.
I also like to add some Pro Cure scent to the squids. Corn or Herring are my scents of choice.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Grandpa D said:


> Proud, but the stuff sure works.
> I like 4" or 5" dodgers and if you are using squids with the dodgers, they should be about 9" behind the dodger.


I've heard that alot... and tried it several times. 14" always gives me much better results than 9". /shrug

-DallanC


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Grandpa D said:
> 
> 
> > Proud, but the stuff sure works.
> ...


Wow I normally go 6-8". The shorter the leader between the dodger and the squid the more action the squid has.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Well like I said, I tested it both ways and always get more hits / hookups on the slightly longer leader. But I'll try it again next time out and do another comparison. As is we catch alot of kokes when we go out so we are doing something right.


-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Side note getting back on the RMT gear, its good stuff that attracts and catches fish. It really works well. The bad thing though is you will break alot of lines. Typically the rear hooks break off. We broke a ton of rigs last saturday. 

Go buy some abrasion resistant 14lb leader and a 25count box of sharp hooks the same size as RMT uses (I forget the size, I bought a 100 pack). Learn how to tie a double hook rig and tie up 10 or so and put them in a ziplock in your tacklebox with a large needle. When you break a RMT rig, you can quickly rebuild it by moving all of the parts onto the all ready tied hook rigs you prepared. I've never yet broken one I've tied up myself, but I have broken 65% of all the RMT double hook rigs I bought.


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I run my squids 12" to 16" behind a 6" dodger for Kokes. I use a #8 or #10 *red*  Eagle Claw Lazer treble hook. A BB-sized split shot is pinched on the leader in such a manner that the treble hook rides at the end of the squid's skirt, the split-shot stuck up in the squid's snout. I put a small piece of worm on the hook.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I am thinking it just confirms my suspicion that leader length isn't as important as some make it out to be. I think the color of the squid is the most important factor with the double glow pink being what I almost always start with.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

One more thing to think about.
One man's 9" is another man's 12"


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Grandpa D said:


> One more thing to think about.
> One man's 9" is another man's 12"


So you are saying we need a womans opinion? 

-DallanC


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Only if you want thre truth!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

So are these used for trolling?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> I am thinking it just confirms my suspicion that leader length isn't as important as some make it out to be. I think the color of the squid is the most important factor with the double glow pink being what I almost always start with.


Yeah, I agree. Location and color is more important than leader length.

I really like the red hooks and we seem to fish as good or better than the other boats around us....Anvil, Squaw Hollow and Buckboard anyway.

It's all good. Go with what works for you.

Sorry about the hijack. We're off-tract aren't we?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

jahan said:


> So are these used for trolling?


If you weren't so stuck-up and persnickety about hanging out with people that shoot animals more than 40 yds away I would be happy to show you how to use the squids. Ask Will he broke down and spent a day with me the only thing that sucked about that day is we both limited out in about 3 hrs.  8)


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > So are these used for trolling?
> ...


That would be awesome and I wished I was guilty of hanging out with lots of folks from here, but reality is I rarely hang out with anyone, but the fam. which is fine with me, but I aint no social butterfly. :lol:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

jahan said:


> luv2fsh&hnt said:
> 
> 
> > jahan said:
> ...


Kokanee fishing is about done for this year but trout will hit them as well. If you want we could get out but with the upcoming hunts were both probably too busy but if we can work it out it would be great shorty.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

this was a great fishing trip report...


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

jahan said:


> ...reality is I rarely hang out with anyone, but the fam. which is fine with me, but I aint no social butterfly. :lol:


Ditto.

As for lead length, as with most things fishing it depends on what the fish want. Sometimes they want a more aggressive bait (shorter lead), sometimes a more lethargic presentation (longer lead). I vary everything until I figure out what they want, then duplicate.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

You have to let the fish tell you what they want. I have been on Causey this year in separate boats with friends and had the absolute reverse luck with the identical set-ups they were using. He was nailing them on one thing and i couldn't buy a bite. I changed it up and caught 23 fish in 2 hours. The same has happened the other way. I tell them what's working and they can't get anything with it. They mix it up and do fine. 
The biggest thing with the squids and dodgers is color, and LOCATION! This to me is the most critical part except color and speed.. Speed is probably the 3rd most important factor. You have to find fish before they will bite. At times it doesn't matter what you have on, you won't catch a thing or they will hit anything. my .02


----------

